# make: command not found



## som (Sep 18, 2009)

I would like to compile a port but I can't use * make *




```
# make install
make: Command not found.
```

Must I install it?!

Thanks a lot.


----------



## tangram (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you in directory of the port you are trying to install? Post the output of `# pwd`.

Do you have a ports tree under /usr/ports?

Anyways have a look at Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports to get you acquainted with ports.


----------



## som (Sep 18, 2009)

```
# pwd
/usr/ports/net/samba-smbclient
```

I reading documentation  but I don't find the cause of error.

Thanks.


----------



## crsd (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you using some kind of stripped FreeBSD variant?


----------



## tangram (Sep 18, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> Are you using some kind of stripped FreeBSD variant?



Good point. 

som, are you using a FreeBSD based system such as FreeNAS, pfSense or PC-BSD? Or are you running a customized /etc/make.conf or /etc/src.conf.

Post the output of `$ uname -a`.


----------



## som (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm using pfSense 1.2.2


```
FreeBSD pfsense2.local 7.0-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p8 #0: Thu Jan  8 22:07:30 E                                                      ST 2009     sullrich@freebsd7-releng_1_2_1.pfsense.org:/usr/obj.pfSense/usr/src/sys/pf                                                      Sense.7  i386
```


----------



## tangram (Sep 18, 2009)

som said:
			
		

> I'm using pfSense 1.2.2



Oh.. You are better of asking for help at pfSense forum, mailing list or equivalent.

Have a look here for pfSense Documentation Site:
http://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/Main_Page
http://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/Add_Packages_HOWTO_Add_Packages_from_a_shell
http://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/Add_Packages
http://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/Add_Packages_HOWTO_Add_Packages_from_a_shell


----------



## som (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks i will do.


----------

